# New puppy leash questions



## Mason14 (Apr 20, 2014)

I have a 9week old puppy. Any suggestions on leashing him in the yard when I take him out in the yard for potty breaks. How do you gently lead him without dragging the poor guy. Is it a matter of him getting used to it? It's a new experience for him and I need him to stay in his potty area until he does his business so he knows what were out there for so I can praise him.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I was always super peppy, happy, and excited and Bear would just follow me. Treats are also a great tool. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Have him drag the leash in the house (supervised) and practice being a pez dispenser with the treats and lure him along. Practice quite a bit an he should have it down in a matter of days. You're smart to handle this now and not wait. Make it a game as Jen suggests and have fun


----------



## Sanna Fase (Jun 5, 2014)

Kind of in the same boat here - thanks for the ideas! Bailey is at 9 weeks, and we've had her since 7 weeks. She's pretty good on the leash, but at times decides to just sit down and resist. Been using treats, and as Brave says, run and act silly and she'll usually follow. My concern now is whether or not I should start making her heel, or let her go out in front of me (I'm using one of the retractable leashes). I'm afraid if I don't start teaching to heel she never will.... any suggestions on that? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

Sanna Fase said:


> Kind of in the same boat here - thanks for the ideas! Bailey is at 9 weeks, and we've had her since 7 weeks. She's pretty good on the leash, but at times decides to just sit down and resist. Been using treats, and as Brave says, run and act silly and she'll usually follow. My concern now is whether or not I should start making her heel, or let her go out in front of me (I'm using one of the retractable leashes). I'm afraid if I don't start teaching to heel she never will.... any suggestions on that? Thanks in advance!


Retractable leashes make me cringe... You can get your fingers cut off with those as she gets bigger and pulls... I suggest getting a decent 4-6 ft. leather or nylon leash.

As for making her heel, take time for each. Train heel, but also give her time to roam and sniff and play.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm afraid we've had at least one story here of someone's dog getting hit by a car walking on a retractable leash. They just don't give you enough control and it's easy to make a mistake and have your dog get too far away from you.


----------

